# Are you a recluse?



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

I am. I hardly ever have a reason to leave the house, so I just stay inside. I never thought it could get this bad.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Yes sir.


----------



## elephant_girl (Dec 10, 2004)

yeah, I only leave the house if my parents make me.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

No, although I wouldn't mind if I was. I like being at home


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I'm not. But if I had a home life I'd be home much more probably.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Well, I'm able to go to college and, like, the videostore every other week. I'm not completely housebound, but those are the only two places I really go. I suppose I'm not technically a recluse, though my brother calls me one on a daily basis. I had almost a year off between high school and college, and I NEVER left the house during that time. And by "never" I do mean never.... not even to check the mail. I was even worse then than I am now, though I'm not much better.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

No. I'm beginning to discover that it's too quiet here all by myself. I need to get out or I'll go insane.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Yes, but I don't want to be.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I said kind of. I just need to find some things to do when I'm home. It's too easy to relax. :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes, I only leave the house like twice a month.


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

no, but that's only because of school. on weekends i am.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

No.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Well I do go to work, and that's about it.
I have no real desire to go anywhere.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I spend a lot of time outside my apartment. Without work and school, I might indeed become a recluse.


----------



## su0iruc (Aug 25, 2007)

Kind of, I guess. I go to college and if I have friends that come back home I'd leave the house. Other than that, I've been spending a lot of time at home lately.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

I was at one point, but not anymore.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

Definitely.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Mostly yes. I do go to work, shop, eat, see my friend, and go to a park sometimes. But most of time I can be found at home when not working.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

Yeah, probably. In the past it was much worse, since I didn't even leave the house to go to work and I didn't talk to people online.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Mostly, yeah. I needs me a hermit hut.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

ghostgurl said:


> Mostly, yeah. I needs me a hermit hut.


I've been planning to build one off in the middle of nowhere for years.


----------



## Jammer71 (Nov 19, 2010)

I am but I get outdoors often to walk in forests where there are no people, I try to get my food delivered if I can so I can avoid busy shops. I like to drive but can't handle other road users well either. I would love to live in a secluded area but for now I'm forced to live within society.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Kind of. I can social for a while, hang out with friends, go out places, but then I need time to be alone.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I'd say kind of. I do go out, usually most days of the week. But only to do things that I HAVE to do. Like go to school. Once I'm done with school, I go straight home and stay there all day, so it does feel like I'm at home a lot.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Kind of maybe. I leave the house for work. Male modeling as an introvert is very demanding and anxiety provoking. Then there's the contractual mating. I leave the house once a month for that.


----------



## PerfectStrangersx (Mar 8, 2010)

I wish I wasn't, but I'd say I am.


----------



## scriabin221 (Nov 16, 2008)

Preferably. But, unfortunately, there are demands to be met that keep me out and about. I would prefer to go out once in a while when I get a bout of cabin fever.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Maybe I used to be, but now it's a rare month when I don't talk to anyone.


----------



## Antis (Nov 2, 2010)

Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> Kind of. I can social for a while, hang out with friends, go out places, but then I need time to be alone.


I think everyone needs that.....


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Old thread alert!


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Because I am unemployed, I hardly have a reason to leave the house but i do like to go out when my parents do or I go for a walk as a reason to get out of the house sometimes


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Kind of, I'm not connected to many social outlets, and generally spend all my time in the same 5 places (my house, my work, the mall, the movie theatre and school). I'd say I definitely feel like I'm living in a world without people.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I would be if it weren't for college and work....and the snow I want to see the snow


----------



## Josephus (Jul 6, 2010)

Yes I am.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

A lot of the time, yes. I'm not sure if I would identify as such though. Maybe. I don't know.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Not being employed nor having any friends I am fairly reclusive & even when working outside of that I am still the most socially active person


----------



## Jennifer Clayton (Nov 19, 2010)

LOL! My friend used to call me that. But then she said I was more talkative. Was a hard thing to do, though. XD


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Yes.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Sorta, ...my family thinks so..
dosn't bother me though!, but I don't want to look back in a few years & be dissapointed so i'm making an effort to go out lately..like yesturday, I went shopping all by myself =)..(not at a mall though).


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

No, at least I try not to to be. I work and go to school. I have also been trying to hang out with friends on every few chances I get as of late, even if I don't want to (which is the case most of the time).


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

Yes. If there's a bigger recluse for me, I challenge someone to point me to him. I barely leave the house and am stuck in my own fantasy land.


----------



## Too Late for Tea (Jun 22, 2010)

I feel like a recluse much of the time. The only time I leave my apt for reasons other than work or errands is to visit my family or go for a long drive. Too bad I don't have something more interesting to do...


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Yes 'cause my brain's a couple or more standard deviations around the mean on multiple measures. This is not catered for and doesn't fit anywhere. There's no longer reason to leave the house and I could get away with not doing so months at a time but I go out for a walk a couple of times a week.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

lol @ my voting "no"


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

It's complicated. I am not a recluse as such (although of late my depression has been making me lethargic). I just tend to pick and choose whether to be a recluse according to the situation.

Take the case of going out to dinner. If someone much richer than me invites me to one, I decline. I don't want to look like the guy who's mooching off rich people. Also, I wouldn't be able to reciprocate. 
If it's not someone rich, I go along but don't eat much. Again, when someone else's paying I make an effort to cost them as little as possible.
If I am the one who invited everyone to dinner, then it's no problem.

The idea is to gain maximum social capital from the situation. If I am guaranteed returns, I won't be reclusive. If I'm not, then I will be.

Kind of a cold way to look at social dos.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

If I had enough money, I'd never leave my home!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

kinda sorta. I go to school and to the mall sometimes and stuff, but that's about it.


----------



## AlisonWonderland (Nov 4, 2010)

Yes


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

heroin said:


> The idea is to gain maximum social capital from the situation. If I am guaranteed returns, I won't be reclusive. If I'm not, then I will be.
> 
> Kind of a cold way to look at social dos.


epic


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Only when people are around....????


----------



## marielabete (Dec 14, 2010)

Yes, and I enjoy being a recluse.


----------



## Kwtrader (Oct 10, 2007)

i spend 13 hours a day on the internet everyday. i only get out every week to get grocery which can be very anxiety provoking. being a recluse makes social anxiety much worse. as i should not be too surprised with. really a terrible thing to do so i need to change that.

i feel so disconnected from the world


----------



## Lumiere (Jun 13, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

nope. but me ideal day would be to just lie in bed (preferably with me girlfriend) and watch a DVD and order a take-out.
Its far easier than goin oot and havin ta deal with me SA.
But work forces me to get oot every day anyway. So its probably a blessing in disguise.
I'm a lazy bugger anyway. Why do somethin when ya can enjoy doin nothin?

Oh Dub, you are so wise. I love you Dub. I love you more. No I love you more. (and so on....)

*Possibility that me first beer of the day has already gone to me head


----------



## Kakaka (Apr 7, 2010)

Kind of. On one hand I like to go out every opportunity I get, as long as I know at least a couple people there. These occasions are however are few and far between because 1. My friends are lazy and don't do much and 2. I don't have the motivation to organise anything myself, partly because of reason No. 1

Other than that, I don't leave the house for any reason other than school.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Yes, I go out very little. I'm in for days at a time most of the time.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

It varies. Sometimes I won't see my friends for months, other times I'll see them a few times a week for extended periods. I'm just kinda nuts. lol


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I WANT to be a recluse. I wish I never had to leave the house...I wanna win the lottery so I can be a recluse, just order everything and never have to go anywhere.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Sure I am ... Just not as bad has him!






I <3 this movie!!

EDIT : Posted different link due to "rated R ness"


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

I am a recluse, but I constantly force myself to go outside and be around people, because I know that this "skill" has to be constantly trained in order for me not to end up completely isolated. I could not be a complete recluse because of my need for knowledge and travelling.


----------



## so_so_shy (Sep 5, 2005)

I do seclude myself a lot more than I would like. Its just a natural defense mechanism for this overbearing anxiety, I really need to change that!


----------



## GummieBear (Nov 13, 2010)

Shauna The Dead said:


> I WANT to be a recluse. I wish I never had to leave the house...I wanna win the lottery so I can be a recluse, just order everything and never have to go anywhere.


*This has been a dream of mine.I would buy a mini-mansion, thick black drapes.I would walk around all day in spiderman tighty whities and chucks with my hair all over the place hitting my bong................*


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

kkk


----------

